# Why did the chicken cross the road?



## Waterdash

Haha, I am curious as to how you would say this in tagalog: "Why did the chicken cross the road?" Could I have this translated?


----------



## niernier

I'll say it this way:

1. "Ba't tumawid ng/sa kalsada yung manok?"

You can also put the subject first:

2. "Ba't yung manok tumawid ng/sa kalsada?" 

I think it does not matter which one between ng or sa is used. 

ba't is a contraction of bakit(why)
tawid(to cross - a road, sea, river, bridge etc) 
past tense, _tumawid_
kalsada(road)
manok(chicken)


----------



## MarcB

Bakit ang/yung manok tumawid sa kalye/kalsada?
This is my try I am not a native so I await your modifications.


----------



## niernier

MarcB said:


> Bakit ang/yung manok tumawid sa kalye/kalsada?




Use _yung_ instead of _ang_. On some cases they are interchangeable but here I think 'yung' is best suited. 

'yung' refers to the chicken on question and not to any other chicken as opposed to 'ang'.


----------



## MarcB

niernier said:


> Use _yung_ instead of _ang_. On some cases they are interchangeable but here I think 'yung' is best suited.
> 
> 'yung' refers to the chicken on question and not to any other chicken as opposed to 'ang'.


Salamat niernier. I wasn't sure whether to use ang/yung what about kalye/kalsada?


----------



## niernier

I am not sure if 'kalye' and 'kalsada' are used similarly by the Tagalogs, but as far as I know 'kalye' means 'street' in English.


----------



## rockjon

I think that there three tagalog words for street are daan, kalsada, and kalye.  Ang and yung I think are more less the same. However, I think they use yung heavily in spoken tagalog since it is slightly easier to pronounce while ang is more seldomly used.


----------



## niernier

These 3 words are used differently. 


I'm certain that _kalsada _is the paved surface made for traveling by motor vehicles. 


_Daan _is synonymous to "pathway/course".
_Daan _patungong tagumpay(road to success)
_Daan _papuntang Maynila(road to Manila)


And _kalye _is "street"


Loosely speaking "kalye" and "kalsada" are more or less similar.


----------

